
ThunderX3 96C/384T per Socket - cameron_b
https://www.servethehome.com/marvell-thunderx3-arm-server-cpu-with-768-threads-in-2020/
======
cameron_b
This takes a different approach than the Ampere 1T/C, but interestingly feels
like a PR reaction to Ampere taking some of the limelight for now.

